# All hopes dashed.... now looking at getting a dog!



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

Well... the wonderful semen results we were given were actually just WHO guidlines. When we looked carefully at the paper it was Page 2 of 2.  Where was page 1 Well.....Page 2 showed that DH's sperm count is 2 mil and not the 16million+ we were hoping for. So it's official!

Consultant has referred us for ICSI in Cardiff. I should imagine that we are looking to 18month wait. 
We plan to go ahead with fertility treatment but plan to save for private ICSI but that will take time. 
I am going crazy trying to fulfil my maternal needs. 

Have looked into fostering. We have a 2 bedroom house. We have SS every other weekend. I hear that fostering kids need a room each so that's a no go (unless we move). 

So.... Im looking to get a puppy. 

I am distraught!!
I can't think straight. 
I have so many questions. 
I havent stopped crying!


Thanks for reading!


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely MightyMouse, there's not much I can say that will help, apart from to send you this hug


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Mighty mouse...

does ur clinic not offer ICSI under NHS? or is a decision u have made to go private?

i think u should look at other venues for u first before thinking of fostering (although what is best for u is ur choice petal)

My DH was told his sperm count was below normal a few years back, and a friend of urs who was going through fertility treatment at the time offered my DH some advise.
He started taking vitamins.. Tesco own brand called 'Mens Health'. They are in a blue box (not tube) and have a pic of man running on the beach i think?
Anyway.. mu DH started taking these daily, and when we went bk for a review, his sperm count had dramatically improved! 
he continues to take it to this day.
Maybe encourage ur DH to do this and see what outcome u get....
everything is worth a try.

   to u flower xxxx


----------



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks hun!

After reading what you have been through I guess I should not complain. 
We have been referred for ICSI. It was interesting what you had to say about supplements. DH takes Wellman and it has, apparently made no difference. His count is very low (and I suspect it has to do with stress).

I also think you're right about fostering. I dont think it feels right.  We would have to move anyway and right now,  I dont want to do that. 

We are considering saving up to go privatley. I am not sure yet now many rounds of ICSI we will have (age is also a factor) but there is also a waiting list to consider. We dont have pots of money put by, especially in this recession where I am lucky to be employed, let alone have savings.


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

MightyMouse - Are you sure the waiting list is 18 months? I know the nurses at our clinic told us it might take 6 months for our funding to come thru for ICSI and the GP was even more pessimistic tho I don't remember exactly what they said, and it actually only took 2 months to come thru in the end so it may take less time than you think. Also it is likely your funding will come thru quicker if you are a straightforward case, and with your dh having such a low count you clearly need ICSI so if everything else uncomplicated in terms of meeting your PCT criteria that might help speed things along further. I cannot make any guarantees though obviously, and also I don't know what Cardiff PCT is like just thought I would tell you our experience.


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

MightyMouse, did you get the dog in the end? Hope so!


----------



## xemmax (Aug 22, 2011)

hi all  mightmouse i got refered for ivf. two week later signed forms that they had sent then 1week after that they rang for me to av ablood test n  scan and dp seman sample n have had my ist ivf opointment all in 4 week it definatley will not be 18 month wait.i am on nhs so for nhs i am so happy with how things r moving.my dp had low sperm 10 million 12% good then had a bad car crash and had 5 million and 9% good after stoppin bein on morphine and gettin over being in intensive care he started on vitamins from chineese herbal shop 1 month later is count was 6 million and 45 % good.now hes stopped vitamins from chinesse and gone for pregnacare for men.and its  9 million and 35 % good.but with icsi u only need one good one anyway so plz dont worry plenty of time to get a dog wen the kids are older   xxx


----------



## liljoyce123 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, sorry to hear your story. I am going to try and be positive for you. We have been trying for years, no end of problems for my poor husband epidimytis, undescended testicle and exploratory ops as a child and subsequently alot of tests over the years that show no sperm at all. (although he had provided some on sample for gp?) After 3 years of hospital appointments, biopsies etc we were told in Jan that there was no way we could have icsi as they could not find any sperm at all. Obviously months of devastation followed and we had resided ourselves to the fact that we would never have a family biologically. Last month however his mum found an article in the Guardian about Varicocele (varicose vein in the testes that stops blood flow and creates a high temp which prevetns sperm production) and we have been quick to act. We immediately got referred back to the gp as the nhs do not believe this is linked to fertility at all. He had an ultrasound done 2 weeks ago and yes he does indeed have this condition. He had it corrected Wednesday just gone and we will see in 3 4 months whether it has worked or not. The radiologist we saw is top of his field based in Birmingham and does these operations on a weekly basis and they only take 40 mins. We would never have known about this if it wasnt for the article his mum found. So basically my message is this, please try not to be too downhearted at this stage. I know it is hard believe me but as patients we have to understand that the NHS will not tell you everything you need to know about the treatments available. According to the article in the guardian around 45% of infertile men have this problem and most are unaware of it as they are not advised by consultants that it is an issue. 

I really hope this helps you and I wish you all the luck in the world with having a baby xxx


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi, just wanted to say that my hubby had his sperm tested 4 months ago, he had 40 million per ml but morp and motility were below average. he was retested a couple of weeks ago after quitting smoking and taking his vits everyday. his count is now 133 million per ml and both morpology and motility improved greatly. morpology is now above average and motility just slightly under average. 

so all im saying is dont be too disappointed, sperm can change. 

best of luck x x


----------



## xemmax (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say jenluke I hope u get ur bfp I'm also join to be Avon icsi with my partner Avon low sperm stopping drinking will really help too.you have had so many miscarriages bless ya.I have pcso too and I hope this isn't a problem to concieve.best of luck jenluke x


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Emma - Try not to worry about the PCOS affecting conception. I asked at my clinic about that and they said they haven't found PCOS to have any affect on egg quality or conception in their experience. Also it hasn't stopped me and my husband conceiving 2 babies (see my signature) so really try not to worry about that. Good luck to you and to Jenluke. Amazing that the changes ur dh made Jenluke made so much difference to his sperm quality. Goes to show small changes can make a huge difference, and how variable sperm count is.


----------

